# Titan Flex Spray Emerald Urethane



## RMSSolutions (Sep 26, 2018)

I just did a set of cabinets with my Titan Flex Spray using Satin Emerald Urethane and the finish came out dull and chalky. I started by removing the factory finish and applied Kilz Oderless primer with a mohair roller as directed by my contractor. I then sanded the Kilz with 320 and had near perfect smooth surfaces to work with. I applied my first coat of SWP Emerald with my Titan set to 7.5/6 and all the imperfections that were in the primer showed so I told my contractor and he advised I put on a heavier coat. I adjusted my sprayer to 9/8 320'd the surface and put on a heavier coat, slowing down the speed at which I made my passes. I left to go to the job site where I was brushing and rolling the boxes and when I return to the house to put on a second coat on the inside surfaces the fronts had leveled but were full of air holes. I put the second coat on the backs at 12, and returned at 4 to address the front sides. I 320' the surface, dialed the Titan back down to 6/6 and put on what I thought was a uniform thorough coat and left it at that trusting the paint would perform the way it was supposed to. I have sprayed miles of Helmsman Spar Urethane and the you can see your reflection in the finish, why this high end SWP product came out the way it did I don't understand. My contractor came by to pick the faces up this morning to go install them and the finish is like 600 grit sandpaper. He's pissed as if I am incompetent and I am just frustrated. What went wrong? Why didn't the product level?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

RMSSolutions said:


> I just did a set of cabinets with my Titan Flex Spray using Satin Emerald Urethane and the finish came out dull and chalky. I started by removing the factory finish and applied Kilz Oderless primer with a mohair roller as directed by my contractor. I then sanded the Kilz with 320 and had near perfect smooth surfaces to work with. I applied my first coat of SWP Emerald with my Titan set to 7.5/6 and all the imperfections that were in the primer showed so I told my contractor and he advised I put on a heavier coat. I adjusted my sprayer to 9/8 320'd the surface and put on a heavier coat, slowing down the speed at which I made my passes. I left to go to the job site where I was brushing and rolling the boxes and when I return to the house to put on a second coat on the inside surfaces the fronts had leveled but were full of air holes. I put the second coat on the backs at 12, and returned at 4 to address the front sides. I 320' the surface, dialed the Titan back down to 6/6 and put on what I thought was a uniform thorough coat and left it at that trusting the paint would perform the way it was supposed to. I have sprayed miles of Helmsman Spar Urethane and the you can see your reflection in the finish, why this high end SWP product came out the way it did I don't understand. My contractor came by to pick the faces up this morning to go install them and the finish is like 600 grit sandpaper. He's pissed as if I am incompetent and I am just frustrated. What went wrong? Why didn't the product level?



Use a real sprayer. With an airless I am 10000% sure the problem will go away.


----------



## RMSSolutions (Sep 26, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Use a real sprayer. With an airless I am 10000% sure the problem will go away.


Got a 640 and a 840, that's a little overboard for an island with five drawers and 2 boxes


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

RMSSolutions said:


> Got a 640 and a 840, that's a little overboard for an island with five drawers and 2 boxes



Is it overboard if its the right tool to use? Guess that's up to you to decide if you want to waste time & material with a under powered unit that is not producing a good finish.


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

I have achieved great finishes with a Homeright finish max sprayer under 100 bucks. I had originally bought it for flip jobs, but I have finally moved on to a graco hvlp turbine. Anyway kilz odorless sucks imo. I do not know about the Emerald, but it sounds like dry spray. Did you thin the material? 


Here is a formula that has worked very well. 
One or two coats of BIN. 
Breakthrough (low voc version) with 3 or 4 oz of water per quart. Topcoat with general finishes clear.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Its the product, the Emerald Urethane sucks. Even the semigloss is very dull.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

They say they upped the sheen of the emerald urethane satin, but when we used it, I would say it was about the equivalent of a matte finish with the feel of a cheap, gritty flat paint. We redid the work with emerald urethane semigloss. That had the right look and feel of a normal paint at least.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Couple of issues.


First your comparing helmsman to a paint. Two different animals with two different spraying capabilites and results. 



Second issue, the sprayer your using isn't all that great, handheld units aren't meant for that type of work. Can they do it? Sure, you can spray paint with a garden hose too...but it won't give you the results you want. When you start using better machinery you'll know exactly what I'm talking about.




The issues your having is probably introducing air into the paint or getting pulsing from the machine. Those units don't provide continuous flow, they have a more jerky paint application pattern. Should never be used for fine finish work, but simply painting smaller objects (1 offs), exterior pipes, etc. Where your work won't be under high scrutiny. 




Solution: 

Try thinning your paint to see if that helps. Try knocking off high ridges and sanding with 300 grit to smooth down. If it's pitted you'll have to fill pits/air pockets first before painting. Re-spray.


----------



## RMSSolutions (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks for your input, as I stated I own a 640I and and 840I but was under the impression the fine finish flex spray was the right unit for such a small application. That is all I have used it for is cabinets and trim and this is the first time I had a problem. I am thinking with the issues I faced on this job at getting a FinishPro 395 it just seems to me like over kill. It is the same reason I didn't load up my 640i for starters I didn't want to stick a quart of product in the line just to spray less than a quart. 
I can understand saying that about the graco handhelds, I have a one of the first battery op ones they came out with and it sucks, the pulsing you described I have definitely experienced it with that handheld, but the titan I haven't noticed a pulsing, but I can say that maybe there is air in the paint. can't cry over spilt milk, its done and I ended up brushing a finish coat over the top of it. next time I use the product I will run it through my 640i with a fflp tip and see does that change the outcome


----------



## Andypaint (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi mate,, is the 440 good? I paint new build,, graco 395 was prob the other choice, but I'm not sure about the servicing,, is there a time limit or just when it starts playing up?? Any feed back would be great thanks


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Andypaint said:


> Hi mate,, is the 440 good? I paint new build,, graco 395 was prob the other choice, but I'm not sure about the servicing,, is there a time limit or just when it starts playing up?? Any feed back would be great thanks


Only thing I like about the 440 is the weight and the placement of the wet cup is easy to get to otherwise its a good little sprayer. 

Graco 395 and especially the 490 are a better built sprayer with better features AND made in America. 440 has a nice little made in china sticker. NO THANKS.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

RMSSolutions said:


> Thanks for your input, as I stated I own a 640I and and 840I but was under the impression the fine finish flex spray was the right unit for such a small application. That is all I have used it for is cabinets and trim and this is the first time I had a problem. I am thinking with the issues I faced on this job at getting a FinishPro 395 it just seems to me like over kill. It is the same reason I didn't load up my 640i for starters I didn't want to stick a quart of product in the line just to spray less than a quart.
> I can understand saying that about the graco handhelds, I have a one of the first battery op ones they came out with and it sucks, the pulsing you described I have definitely experienced it with that handheld, but the titan I haven't noticed a pulsing, but I can say that maybe there is air in the paint. can't cry over spilt milk, its done and I ended up brushing a finish coat over the top of it. next time I use the product I will run it through my 640i with a fflp tip and see does that change the outcome



Ditch the battery units. Get your self a 4-5 stage HVLP if you don't want to run a quart into the airless. Graco 9.5 cost you ~$1400 and will spray latex without much thinning


----------



## mDUB562 (Jul 31, 2012)

Emerald Urethane requires:
a tip between .013 and .017
pressure below 2000 psi 
a surface temperature above 50f 
cannot be watered down more than 5%
it must also be applied 4 mils thick (you can double check by square footage or on smooth surfaces getting a mil gauge from your rep)

Urethane is a durable material but it tends to have a relatively large size if they are forced through small openings they are cut and tend to leave a dull appearance. Increase the tip size and reduce your pressure. I recommend some of the new "low pressure fine finish" tips.


----------



## 503rdIN (Mar 24, 2021)

mDUB562 said:


> Emerald Urethane requires:
> a tip between .013 and .017
> pressure below 2000 psi
> a surface temperature above 50f
> ...


Could it be sprayed in a 5 stage HVLP? If so how?


----------

